# Okaloosa Island Pier Cobia



## Tim (Oct 24, 2007)

My son Jonathan caught a 44 pound Cobia off the Okaloosa Island pier today, he's really happy!


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

nice


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Very nice fish.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Goodun, congrats!


----------

